# All original wonderful Schwinn!



## bobcycles (Feb 17, 2021)

I offered fair retail on this one (75.00) and was turned down!!!  why?  

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=383959699237


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 17, 2021)

It's a beaut all right, I offered$80, just to make them feel better and it is in long beach.....has nice original reflector pedals, not original to it, but original to something! Some people's kid's....


----------



## John G04 (Feb 17, 2021)

For 2,800 I could get 4-5 actual nice originals of the same model


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 17, 2021)

This is what I sent.




Hello, how are you? I thought I'd let you know your bike is far from original. It's been repainted and Schwinn didn't have reflectors in the pedals in 1952. The rack, pedals, handlebars, goose neck, grips, basket and seat are after market, not Schwinn.​


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 17, 2021)

John G04 said:


> For 2,800 I could get 4-5 actual nice originals of the same model



You mean could get 28 nice original like it for$2800


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Feb 17, 2021)

and you guys are all being gracious !


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 17, 2021)

Ya gotta wonder how they come up with their selling price. With all the resources of the web there is simply no excuse unless you're just a moron. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 17, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Ya gotta wonder how they come up with their selling price. With all the resources of the web there is simply no excuse unless you're just a moron. V/r Shawn



 or worse.... a gouger / scammer


----------



## 1motime (Feb 18, 2021)

Newbie E-bayer.  0 feedback.  Look at the other 2 items for sale.   House furnishings in the mirror.  Basket on the bike added because the seller liked it.
Sort of feminine.  Maybe a woman who was told that her bike was Super Expensive because it had a Schwinn badge and people commented when it was being ridden.  Maybe not what replies to offer might suggest


----------



## olevince (Feb 20, 2021)

I contacted the seller and told them the bike was not all original. I added that a realistic price is $100-$125 on the high end. They told me that a bike store offered $5000 years ago, thus the high starting price.


----------

